# Camping



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

A few pics of Rossi's first camping trip..... good times


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice pics, you must be somewhere warm to go camping in December... Just curious about your other dog (black lab), does your vizsla have alot more energy than the lab?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Raps, we actually went camping in November lol , we're in New Zealand, very hot here at the mo'. The black lab is a friends dog, he is one month older and keeps up with Rossi pretty well actually, but he does usually tire first ;D


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pics. Dan wants to try camping with Holley this summer/fall and see if she likes it. Glad to see Rossi had a good time.


----------

